# Proud of her toys...



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys!

Anyone else's puppy VERY proud of their toys?? Whenever Holly comes out of her crate she brings out each toy, one at a time to show us. Its the cutest thing ever!!! I love it!! Shes done this since the first day we brought her home! 
She'll bring one out at a time, and take it to both of us to show us keeping in her mouth the whole time (we of course make a fuss) then she'll get another one until theres noting left in her crate. She always has her ears back, and tail going crazy, and is ready for some cuddles. Our favorite toy (& hers) is this purple bunny thats like the same size of her! Its always the first one she shows us!

I always look forward to when she comes out of her crate! I wish i could attach a pic, but I lost my camera a couple weeks ago! :-[


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi isn't too big on his toys usually. However ever since I got him the AKC Squirrel Toy he has been obsessed with it. Before the squirrel, it was the duck, but the duck was ripped open and unstuffed a long time ago. He still plays with his duck though.

With the squirrel, any time I let him out of the crate, it comes with him. Even first thing in the morning at 5 AM! He usually carries it around everywhere... including down to the door and trying to take it outside! It's like HIS little baby 

I have to admit it's cute, and I'll probably be buying him a new stuffed animal before too long to add to his collection. He LOVES them!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Axel loves his stuffy toys...Whenever he gets out of his crate in the morning, he has to run back inside and bring out his favourite toy with him. It's cute how he has his favourite toys, and not so favourite, he's not to keen on the kong's and the harder toys, probably cuz he is so young, I am sure he will adapt later on to the harder toys once his teeth get bigger.


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes Luke likes to go get toys and come right up to us, maybe to show them to us, i thought he wanted us to play with him . He has favorites, and any given time, we take out different toys and show them to him, he will push with his snout the ones he doesn't want! It's very funny how clear he makes his choice. 
Now he is 6 1/2 months he has taken to "unstuffing" some of his toys


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I wish I could give Dax stuffed toys. He loves them, but rips them apart immediately. My previous dog, a Choc. Lab, had several plush toys and when someone would come and visit, he would run and get a toy and bring it to them. You could tell how much he liked the person by the toy he brought. If it was the green elephant, you were on his "A" list.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Cavedog said:


> I wish I could give Dax stuffed toys. He loves them, but rips them apart immediately. My previous dog, a Choc. Lab, had several plush toys and when someone would come and visit, he would run and get a toy and bring it to them. You could tell how much he liked the person by the toy he brought. If it was the green elephant, you were on his "A" list.


hahahahaha
dogs are great!


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Darwin also loves his stuffed toys, but un-stuffs most of them, until we bought him a Tuffie Toy. These things are your best bet for a long lived stuffed toy!

http://www.tuffietoys.com


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Keneomac said:


> Darwin also loves his stuffed toys, but un-stuffs most of them, until we bought him a Tuffie Toy. These things are your best bet for a long lived stuffed toy!
> 
> http://www.tuffietoys.com


I got Dax one of the "Mega Tuff" toys. Rated 10 on the tuff scale. Claimed to be tested by tigers. 

He chewed a hole in it and was pulling out stuffing within 40 minutes.

I'll say this about it though... it lasted longer than any other stuffed toy.


----------



## Tina2329 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 10 month V and stuffed toys do not stay very long before he has taken it all out and it has to be thrown away. The only toy that has lasted is the tuffie toy. When he was younger they would last longer, but not now. His shark tuffie toy is still running strong....for now.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow Cavedog! Dax must have teeth of diamonds! We have two Tuffie Toys and Darwin hasn't made a dent yet! He loves those two toys too carries them around and just gnaws on them! Every other stuffed toy we got him is destroyed instantly.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree on the Tuffie toys not being true. Holley has had several different ones made by them and has destroyed them all in a matter of minutes. The tuffer the toy the better she feels to destroy it it seems. Yet, she has a stuffed little monkey from when we first got her and he is still in tact. It is crazy.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Have Holley and Dax lost their puppy teeth yet? I have always had a theory that they have better luck destroying their toys when they have the sharper puppy teeth as compared to when they are a little older, say 10 months and have their adult teeth. It seems to me Darwin's ability (maybe desire) to destroy his toys as mellowed a bit. at almost 11 months.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley has lost alot of her puppy teeth but she may have a few left. Hopefully she will just enjoy her toys soon and not just destroy them. She is almost 7 months so I guess we will count the days until she is 10-11 months.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dax's baby teeth are all gone.

He'll pick a spot on a toy and start working on it until there's a small hole. Once he has a hole, he keeps expanding it, gutting the toy as he goes..


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh well, there goes that theory!


----------

